# Things that go bump in the night



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It went ding dong--- ding dong akshirley 

11.45 pm last night, just dropping off to sleep and our door bell rang.
Nobody in sight. 
Its a battery operate door bell, what might have set it off, any of you leclic persons know?


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Battery low warning?


PS. Similar to smoke alarms...those that work that is!


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Flying nightlife, heard something was bats in your house and wanted to join the party.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

What make of doorbell Jan? Is it wireless?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

EJB said:


> Battery low warning?
> 
> PS. Similar to smoke alarms...those that work that is!


That was our first thought this morning, but wouldn't it ring periodically if that was the case.



Drew said:


> What make of doorbell Jan? Is it wireless?


I can´t see a name on it Drew, its out of the ark, over 20 years old at a guess.
Wireless, a battery in the door press and another in the ringing bit, which has huge big batteries, Hans ´s adoption all those years ago :laugh:


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Jan,

If it is wireless it is possible that it could have been set off by another device in a nearby location.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Drew said:


> Hi Jan,
> 
> If it is wireless it is possible that it could have been set off by another device in a nearby location.


Or it might have been "Them" checking up on you!!

Andy


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The only thing that goes bump in the night is shadow

He sleeps in our bedroom

On suite bathroom 

He has a duvet in the bedroom through the night he slams down on the wooden floor in the bathroom with no finesse 

Usuallythe bedroom door is open so he slams down on the wooden floor on the landing 

In between he stretches out on his duvet 

The bedroom is at the moment Air con , the door shut 

But we leave open the bathroom door 

So he slams down on that 

No finesse this dog

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Drew said:


> Hi Jan,
> 
> If it is wireless it is possible that it could have been set off by another device in a nearby location.


Nothing near us Drew to do that.

Who is *them *Andy ?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Drew is spot on I think. We once had a wireless reversing camera on a van and periodically the image on the screen changed and showed the inside of shops etc. It was because the frequencies were the same. 

There is only a small range of frequencies licensed for wireless apparatus which is usually fine as the range is short.

In your case possibly a passing vehicle with some wireless equipment fitted.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We don't have any passing vehicles Alan, not at that time of night, this side of the village only the residence us the road and we are all old, in bed at 10 o'clock :laugh:

Our neighbour is youngish. but he who goes to work at 4 am so he was in bed as well.
Its a mystery that may never be solved.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

https://www.1800doorbell.com/resources/diy-fixes/troubleshooting

Symptom 2: A doorbell that rings randomly

This is an extremely common symptom in wireless doorbells. It occurs because of interference from other frequencies. Garage door alarms, car clickers, other wireless doorbells or similar devices can trigger off wireless doorbells. Imagine running down all the way from your study, only to find that the doorbell was triggered by the vacuum cleaner. Isn't that frustrating? However, the best way to address this problem is to buy a higher end model that supports multiple wireless frequencies. Some popular wireless doorbell models have up to 32 different built in frequencies that block most external frequencies and save you a lot of unwanted trouble.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Its only done it once, if it continues we´ll just take out the batteries and put big knockers on the door :grin2:


----------

